# Worst part about getting a raise



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Is figuring out how many hours in a pay period I can miss without losing money off my net...

Before I could miss 4 hrs a pay period and get more net pay.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Twice in my life I asked for my raise to be lessened because of the serious difference in my take-home. When you get a raise and you are facing a couple hundred dollars a month* less*... That's not my kind of math...


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

Got to love a system designed around the notion that the middle classes have deeper pockets than the wealthy elite. 

salary is one of those situations that exemplifies such a notion. As are bridge tolls on most eastern suburb bridges, gas taxes/levies, and sales tax in general. the hardest hit are the poor/middle income earners, meanwhile upper bracket earners have had more tax cuts in the past decade than other earners combined.

not to rant, just voicing my disgust for the tax system


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Algae Beater said:


> Got to love a system designed around the notion that the middle classes have deeper pockets than the wealthy elite.
> 
> salary is one of those situations that exemplifies such a notion. As are bridge tolls on most eastern suburb bridges, gas taxes/levies, and sales tax in general. the hardest hit are the poor/middle income earners, meanwhile upper bracket earners have had more tax cuts in the past decade than other earners combined.
> 
> not to rant, just voicing my disgust for the tax system


I don't think anyone will disagree with you that the tax system is extremely flawed. I'm real curious to see what my next pay check will look like. I ended up with a 3$ and hour raise about 3 months ago and I got a whole 50$ extra every 80 hrs and I got the same amount this time. Maybe I can get away with a whole day off to maintain my old wage


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

Buy tax deductable contributions and use it as a tax shelter. Its like free money.


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

You guys don't understand the tax system if you think that getting paid more will cost you money. That is clearly not how the Canadian tax system works.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

they are talking about the take home net income per cheque, most ignore the fact that what they over pay comes back to them after taxes are filed. While it is handy to figure out how much time you can take off in a pay week without a hit to net income month to month, it really doesn't mean you are losing that extra money.

For my work, tax returns are often significant because it is rare to work a full year, so my tax deductions are for a higher bracket than i end up being in. Now if i only had a small portion of my income in the higher bracket, then i might as well roll that money into a TFSA to save myself from being taxed excessively for that small portion of income. Between RSPs and TSFA's most people generally on the income tax bracket lines can work the system a bit more to their advantage. It may not be the tax breaks of the wealthy, but it definitely will help.

Unfortunately to do this means people need to do a bit of work to get a little ahead from pay cheque to pay cheque. Despite what most people claim, its possible, just means people need to rethink that ATV purchase, brand new car, or a few less packs of cigarettes a month, get netflix over premium cable, etc. But heh, its easier to complain about what's not working in our advantage than it is to tackle the real problem.

Fyi, im just a tradesman, not wealthy or a business owner, or even a conservative. Nor do i think our system is good, i just think people can do more for themselves before complaining about that hand in their pocket.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

In theory I should get a pretty decent tax return because my wife is a stay at home mom

What are you talking about with Atv purchases? I believe the norm around here would be another fish tank to add to the mts

I wish I could get Netflix  satellite gets expensive


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

spit.fire said:


> In theory I should get a pretty decent tax return because my wife is a stay at home mom
> 
> What are you talking about with Atv purchases? I believe the norm around here would be another fish tank to add to the mts
> 
> I wish I could get Netflix  satellite gets expensive


Why cant you get Netflix? Don't you have high speed internet? I pirated Direct TV but I didn't do the programming myself. I recall building an EEPROM device for my card but it eventually got zapped.

Someone was telling me it's easy to pirate Direct TV these days. I don't know!! I do know that I wouldn't consider pirating Canadian satellite TV 'cause the fine is too heavy if I get caught.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I live in the sticks, no cable no Internet


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

the atv comment was more towards folks i work with. They got big trucks, atvs, dirt bikes and some even have boats, but heh, its so hard to get ahead according to them. As for MTS, its possible to do a lot for cheap, well below the amount these people spend on their big boy toys


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

at my husbands old job he found this was a problem when he was offended by a 30 cent raise. thankfully at his new job, in the past year and a couple months, he has gone from 16 an hour to 23 an hour. at that rate of raises, he isnt worried about if a dollar raise lessens his take-home, because he knows the next raise will come soon enough. his boss figures he will be able to get 30 an hour by the time he has taken over all the duties the boss no longer wants to do


----------

